# 2 Hereford calves added?



## Hunt4farm (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm new to site.
I live in ne Ohio on 20 acres.
We have 2 myotonic goats( we got them to see how we liked taking care of animals)not for meat.
We are getting 2 Hereford calves in a month or so,  either to eventually butcher one or both when filled out.
Or we may keep them intact to breed and butcher offspring.
I am expanding our goat barn area from 10' by 12' to 10' by 25', with 120 gallon water trough fed underground ( 4' deep) on a simple float valve.
I guess my questions are numerous but anyone else housing goats/ calves, cows together?
Any pointers or tips that I can get from you guys will be much appreciated.
We have 6 acres in pasture I plan on doing rotational grazing with.
I don't want too many animals on pasture so as to destroy it...
I got 200 bails of hay( 6-1-2017) out of 3 acres first cut of alfalfa, orchard grass, some weeds I plan on using for winter months for all animals ( our 2 goats only eat hay in winter and go through 20-30 bails depending on winter)
I'm going to get second cutting on same 3 acres hopefully by mid August(8-15-2017)to add to 200 bales to pad my amount for first winter just in case of cold long winter, that's alot to absorb I know but any information will help us greatly.
My main drive to get our own freezer  meat is our 15 month twins!!!


----------



## Simpleterrier (Jul 13, 2017)

Hay welcome from ne Ohio.  Starting at they beginning. 120 gallon tank is to tall for goats. Housing them together is up to you it will depend on how you feed. six acres sould be fine for the two calves and two goats if it is the nice place u had your hay made. And sounds like u are on the right track with your hay. Are your calves bulls or heifers or one of each if they are actually twins and it's one of each you will need to plan on eating the heifer. She would have a very small chance of reproducing.


----------



## Hunt4farm (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks for the kind welcome,I have a smaller bucket that I'm using now for the goats and will probably leave that for them because like you say the 120 gallon tank is too tall for them to get water out of and they are a bull and a hefer and are not related and yes I plan on letting them graze on the same 6 Acres that I get hay off of I'm not sure how the new Cavs will take to my goats they are 3 year old bucks that are not polled( horns intact and they will head butt me while I am cleaning their pen out sometimes  but nothing too aggressive I always stop them.
I know I have so many questions and concerns but I'll just have to work through it as I go thanks for the info, anyone else please feel free to give me your two cents as long as it's reasonable and not ill-willed


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 13, 2017)

Sounds like they would be fine together.

But I wonder if the goats headbutting will teach those calves to headbut.

THAT would be all kinds of bad.  But of course, you could just try it, and if it doesn't work out, eat them.

Have you tried goat meat and lamb?  Me, I prefer beef...however, if you like goat and sheep...raising them for meat would be more cost effective...and the butchering and storing of meat would be easier.

By the by...I am fond of Herefords....that is the breed I grew up with.


----------



## Hunt4farm (Jul 13, 2017)

Not fond of goat and have had them far too long to eat.
Think I'll just have to try and see how they get along...
How do people In my climate zone keep there water trough from freezing?
It will be inside my barn fed by a underground line 4' deep and on a float valve.
What are people's view on spraying fence lines with Roundup or something similar to aid in electric fence maintenance ( no tall weeds shorting fence)
I don't like the idea of doing it b/c we're going to butcher a cow every now and then for freezer...
Would like to be as free of all chemicals involved ( which raises next question)
How and what to use as wormer/ vaccines when eating beef cows?


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 14, 2017)

To keep water from freezing...

Might need to shut off the float valve in the winter.  I am pretty sure that will bust, unless you figure out how to heat tape and insulate the crud out of it. We insulate the water trough (box it in with plywood, between plywood and tank put insulation that works when wet).  This includes putting an insulated top over a bit more than half of the tank.  This leaves a smallish area to drink from.

That works great until it gets too cold, then we switch on the tank heater..it screws into the drain plug spot.


Roundup...eh...depends on your views.  You can weed whack the fenceline, or use roundup, or just stock the pastures heavy enough so the animals keep the grass down.  Depends on how much manpower you have, how strong your back is, and how pro-organic you are.

Awesome thing about cows...most ag chemicals are for cows and have been tested on cows out the wazoo!

So, just grab a box and read the label, they will all say how long to slaughter after use.  Lots of kinds...they each have different withdrawal rates.  Most online stores let you read the label.

As to what wormer and vaccines to use, that totally depends on what is going on in your area of the world.

For that,  look up your local extension agent, and ask.  They will give you all sorts of great info for free.

How did I do?  Did I cover them all?


----------



## Hunt4farm (Jul 14, 2017)

You did cover all of them thanks much for the info I'm hoping that by having a rotational grazing pattern going on on our 6 Acres that the two goats and two cows will keep the fence line weeds down away from electric fence although I just opened up a new area for the goats hoping they would clean the fence line up for me and I catch them all the time eating out in the middle of the field I only have one electric wire on our fence right now so that they can get to the lower stuff without getting shocked


----------



## Hunt4farm (Jul 14, 2017)

I have 4 ft tall woven wire mesh on the outside entire perimeter of my fence so it's just not one electric wire


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 14, 2017)

I guessed....  because without fort Knox goats will not stay contained.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 17, 2017)

Alaskan said:


> To keep water from freezing...
> 
> Might need to shut off the float valve in the winter.  I am pretty sure that will bust, unless you figure out how to heat tape and insulate the crud out of it. We insulate the water trough (box it in with plywood, between plywood and tank put insulation that works when wet).  This includes putting an insulated top over a bit more than half of the tank.  This leaves a smallish area to drink from.
> 
> ...



@Hunt4farm, welcome! I'm new here as well and new to raising beef cattle. I'm here to learn and I've gotten a lot of advise and good reads from here. I really enjoy it!

@Alaskan, thank you for the advise on keeping the water from freezing. I didn't even think of that part yet until I read this post!


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 17, 2017)

Glad to help!

Also remember snow, snow berms,  and run off from snow melt.


----------

